# Angies List Mailing Electronic Devices



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 9, 2012)

Thought this must fit the business section. Maybe some of you business managers might like to know how another company is advertising too, even if it is Angie's List.

I've never got something like this in the mail before. After price letter openers that hold business cards, I can only speculate what this gadget must have cost per address they send it to. Wonder if we are a test mailing or if they have done that elsewhere.

This thing is actually loud for it's size. If held in our kitchen, anybody in the living room would be able to hear it clearly. I was wondering what the heck was the lump. I found it only because I ripped the mailing in half like I usually do with Angie's List mailings. Then this gadget dangled on a shred

And the question is, does it have more than one function?


----------



## RAG66 (Feb 9, 2012)

So they are mailing it out with a message on it. It reminds me of the Hoops & Yoyo cards.... I guess if you had enough money you could mail those to a given target zip code. I think it would be a bit over kill though.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 10, 2012)

RAG66 said:


> So they are mailing it out with a message on it. It reminds me of the Hoops & Yoyo cards.... I guess if you had enough money you could mail those to a given target zip code. I think it would be a bit over kill though.



What surprised me was how loud it was for it's size.

I could see it startling some people for a moment.

:smile2:


----------

